# New Addition



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Been awhile since I have posted a new thread. I went to an auction while back. The jouney began at 5:30 am. on the road at 6 AM. Got to the auction about 45 minutes before it started. Wow, what a road, 25 miles of pure hell for a road. I almost turned back. Then to get to the place, it was well hidden. The journey was worth it. I came home with what I went after. A 1953? Case DC-3, wide front, eagle hitch, blade, even has foot clutch, and I drove it on the trailer.


<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Case%20Tractors/IMG_0247.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Case%20Tractors/IMG_0248.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Case%20Tractors/IMG_0244.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Case%20Tractors/IMG_0242.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Got the tractor and blade for under 500.00. I put some tires on it and took it tractor pulling the next weekend. Enjoy the pictures.
caseman-d

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Newell%20Pull%202007/102-0269_IMG.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
6000 lb class

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Newell%20Pull%202007/102-0271_IMG.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

6000lb, pull off for 3rd place. I took 4th out of 9 tractors.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Newell%20Pull%202007/102-0272_IMG.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

6500 lb class, not sure how I did, wasn't good but had fun


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

great score Caseman! :thumbsup: 

What a great price too. Man I wish I could find something like that around here. Love the action shots too

Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *great score Caseman! :thumbsup:
> 
> What a great price too. Man I wish I could find something like that around here. Love the action shots too
> ...


Thanks Andy, Good to see your still around. 
caseman-d


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like you got one heck of a deal! She looks like she has been well cared for by the previous owner to boot. Enjoy! Good to see you still around too!


----------

